#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  What are the best whale and dolphin watching areas in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

Hello guys,

In my knowledge, Mirissa in the southwest, Kalpitiya on the northwest coast, and Trincomalee in the northeast are the three popular whale and dolphin watching areas in Sri Lanka. Do you guys know any other famous whale and dolphin watching areas in Sri Lanka?

----------

